# Estimate for film backs dedicated to Zeiss Contaflex SLR



## Dany (Aug 2, 2018)

Could you give an estimate for Zeiss Ikon Contaflex interchangeable backs.

I bought three of them recently together with a bunch of other photographic equipment.
They are quite scarce film interchangeable backs for Contaflex SLR cameras allowing to switch from one film to another even if the roll is not fully exposed.
They are complete with their dedicated masks and in mint condition.
Two versions in this set: One back is lacquered black and the others are chrome.


----------



## compur (Aug 2, 2018)

The chrome ones sell on eBay (USA) for $25-$35 each. The black one would be more due to rarity but I couldn't tell you how much.


----------



## Dany (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you Compur.
I will try to sell them accordingly.


----------

